# 12/15 Tip



## Risky Business (Jul 19, 2018)

Is this maintainable? My first day i got tipped 5/5 times and im half ways through my first week and i've been tipped 12/15 times. By all sorts of people, rich, poor, young, old, white, brown, doesn't matter but I'm seeing a lot of complaints here that tipping isn't normal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Risky Business said:


> Is this maintainable? My first day i got tipped 5/5 times and im half ways through my first week and i've been tipped 12/15 times. By all sorts of people, rich, poor, young, old, white, brown, doesn't matter but I'm seeing a lot of complaints here that tipping isn't normal.


Uber must be POCKETING EVERYONE ELSES TIPS !


----------



## 123KID (Jan 16, 2018)

I had a couple pretty good days for tips last week also.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Something fishy.
Or you are extraordinarily friendly.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Something fishy.
> Or you are extraordinarily friendly.


cops are gonna get him, you have be giving tug jobs or something illegal because that is not the norn in this rideshare thing of ours.


----------

